# Big Train Backshop



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

What's anyone know about size, construction, etc., of the BTB false front buildings. I can't find a website for them.......


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I have not heard of that particular outfit. 

However, I have aquired several wooden 'facade' type buildings off of EBAY.


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

I have their logger's skid shack kit that I haven't built yet. Their buildings are mostly 1:20.3 scale but they would work for 1:24 scale as they are of small prototypes. The kits consist of cast resin main sections with some smaller bits from wood, white metal and styrene. I am speaking generically here as not all of their kits use all of these. MLS member Don Gage might know more details about them as he knows the owners and is more familiar with their line. 

As for a website they don't have one as far as i know. They are an older couple who live in a sleepy little coastal town here in CA and I think do BTB as a hobby. They normally do the Big Train Show(formally at the Queen Mary) but they were a no show last year. Hope this helps. 

Steve


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. Caboose Industries has a false front building listed on their web catalogue, but when I asked for details they said they'd never seen one! Some folks make it hard to spend your money with them!!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By ohioriverrailway on 02/25/2008 6:50 AM
Thanks guys. Caboose Industries has a false front building listed on their web catalogue, but when I asked for details they said they'd never seen one! Some folks make it hard to spend your money with them!!


Usually when I have a problem spending my money  its  a "OMEN"  something is wrong in the universe /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 03/02/2008 10:12 AM
Usually when I have a problem spending my money  its  a "OMEN"  something is wrong in the universe 

I have run into this situation a few times as well, but I am something of a slow learner when it comes to things like this. Actually it is a warning NOT to spend the money. I have always regretted it under those circumstances when I went ahead and did it anyway.


----------



## fockewulf37 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey guys Big Train Backshop is still in business. I spoke to the owner today. He says that Just Trains on Concordia CA and Caboose Hobbies carry their products. 
I know this has been dead for a while but it nice to know they are still around. .


----------

